# Chicks Dying



## teekih (Aug 16, 2012)

My chicks extend their necks and act as if they can't breathe. They die within 24 hours. Desperately seeking an answer.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I've heard that can be gape worm.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Need a little more info ...

Age...
breed ...
Where do you have them ...


----------

